# NetBeans: Übergabe von Programmparametern



## Diablo (21. Apr 2006)

Ich benutze seit kurzem die NetBeans IDE 4.1. Damit möchte ich nun ein Programm übersetzen, daß Parameter übergeben bekommt. Bei "Run Main Project" wird darauf aber keine Rücksicht genommen und ohne Parameter gestartet (Fehlermeldung!). Der "Build"-Befehl geht natürlich, ich möchte aber das Programm auch gleich testen.
Eine Art integrierte Konsole hab ich aber auch noch nicht entdecken können - wie geht's?


----------



## Luma (23. Apr 2006)

Hio.
Mit NetBeans geht das ganz einfach. Ich verwende zwar die Version 5.0 aber da gibt es keine Unterschiede.

Du gehst so vor:
1. Wähle dein Projekt im Reiter Projects.
2. Nun das selektierte Projekt rechtsklicken und dann im JPopUp *Properties *anklicken.
3. In dem Baum links auf *Run *klicken.
4. Bei Arguments dein(e) Argument(e) eintragen.


Gruß
Lutz


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Apr 2006)

Forumsuche: 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10692
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=21551


----------



## Luma (23. Apr 2006)




----------

